# has dbol caused you hair loss?



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

now i know that dbol aromatises quite heavily with symptoms including water retention/bloat,gyno and acne but what i would like to know is has anyone expereinced hair loss using this? its reported that it can happen but to be honest i havent heard a lot of guys with this complaint.

if anyone has experienced this or knows someone that has id be interested to hear about it, how common is it?

any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

proscar norm helps.


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> proscar norm helps.


good man.im guessing from the lack of responses the hair loss card is being hyped up a bit.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

think it depends on the individual mate, if your porone to it, gear may onset it quicker or at a faster rate. its do with sebum build up in your hair follicals which causes the hair root to suffocate and die apparently???


----------



## dantheman (Feb 8, 2009)

no.

my father and grand-father have no hair too


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

two of my mates used dbol and their hair receded from the temples just a bit


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Definately affected my hair, but it's in my family so was going to happen anyway just not as quick.


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

some cracking wigs out there, dont worry.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

the 1st time i used it i shed quite a bit,ive used it about 10 times since and it doesnt do it anymore.i also ran proscar for about a year,then due to circumstances i stopped using it and i dont lose anymore than i did whilst on proscar,ive used tren 4 times which is supposed to be bad on hairline but its been ok with me


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Do DHT blockers actually work in this regard though?

They block the alpha reductase enzyme which converts natural testosterone to DHT which attacks hair follicles, but doesn't dbol already contain DHT, thus making running a DHT blocker pointless?

I'd be most interested to read any input on this from anyone with knowledge of the subject.


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Do DHT blockers actually work in this regard though?
> 
> They block the alpha reductase enzyme which converts natural testosterone to DHT which attacks hair follicles, but doesn't dbol already contain DHT, thus making running a DHT blocker pointless?
> 
> I'd be most interested to read any input on this from anyone with knowledge of the subject.


i heard this aswell.so would the shampoos and other concoctions do nothing for it?


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

im sparticus said:


> the 1st time i used it i shed quite a bit,ive used it about 10 times since and it doesnt do it anymore.i also ran proscar for about a year,then due to circumstances i stopped using it and i dont lose anymore than i did whilst on proscar,ive used tren 4 times which is supposed to be bad on hairline but its been ok with me[/quote
> 
> so was the hair you lost permanent then mate?


----------



## jpeg (Apr 6, 2006)

I use finasteride, you can get it in loads of places, my dad and Uncle were both on gear years ago before sites like this helped people avoid stupidity, they both lost all their hair pretty quick.

Its pretty expensive stuff, but stopped my hair receeding further and I use it while doing cycles and have had no hair problems.

Not sure if it reduces effectivness of what your taking though, anyone else know?


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

jpeg said:


> I use finasteride, you can get it in loads of places, my dad and Uncle were both on gear years ago before sites like this helped people avoid stupidity, they both lost all their hair pretty quick.
> 
> Its pretty expensive stuff, but stopped my hair receeding further and I use it while doing cycles and have had no hair problems.
> 
> Not sure if it reduces effectivness of what your taking though, anyone else know?


how many cycles have you done and what did they consist of?


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

im sure proscar only works well on test only cycles.


----------



## jpeg (Apr 6, 2006)

delhibuilder said:


> how many cycles have you done and what did they consist of?


I started with D-bol only cycle (max of 30mg) . The finasteride I took as per instuctions - I daily.

I also did a more recent cycle with sustanon 250mg a week for 4 weeks (meant to be longer but had to cut it short due to a move to Dubai) so I could get in a PCT before i left (would have had problems bringing Nolvadex out there). Again I was taking finasteride throughout.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Fina can cause some pretty bad sides ... long term too.. look into this $hit before you take it.


----------



## jpeg (Apr 6, 2006)

I got it through the Doc, as far as I was aware there were virtually no sides, seriously bad for women, i'll look at the small print in the morning.

What sides have you heard of, its FDA approved too...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Do DHT blockers actually work in this regard though?
> 
> They block the alpha reductase enzyme which converts natural testosterone to DHT which attacks hair follicles, but doesn't dbol already contain DHT, thus making running a DHT blocker pointless?
> 
> I'd be most interested to read any input on this from anyone with knowledge of the subject.


It doesnt already contain DHT as methandrostenolone is its own and distinct compound, but it might excite the DHT receptor itself to some degree (5alpha reductase inhibitors woudl be useless in this case) or it might come under the influence of the 5alpha reductase enzyme at some point of its metabolisation to creat DHT, or somethign very similar (in which case inhibitors would work). Trying to find out specific information on this.

I dont have excessive MPB in my family but when I experimented with pushing my dosing of dbol, my hair started falling out, was quite disconcerting seeing how much hair would be on my pillow or fall off with the suds when rinsing my hair in the shower... and Im not even overly concerned with going bald.

Never noticed anything on 30mg per day or less though personally.

Another side issue that blurs everything is that Methyl test is a common component in fake"dbol", and that can undergo all the usual conversions of testosterone, including DHT as far as I am aware...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

jpeg said:


> I got it through the Doc, as far as I was aware there were virtually no sides, seriously bad for women, i'll look at the small print in the morning.
> 
> What sides have you heard of, its *FDA approved* too...


Give me a break dood.. these people don't give a fvck about health or why would they approve splenda, aspartame and transfats at -0.5g in products with no need to label them..

The sides are of constant errectile disfunction and symptoms that appeaar to be a suppressed and shut down HPTA but looking into it these guys can't regain normal function no matter what they do.. google it.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Every 1gram test cycle i did i noticed my hairline receed


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

MXD said:


> Give me a break dood.. these people don't give a fvck about health or why would they approve splenda, aspartame and transfats at -0.5g in products with no need to label them..
> 
> The sides are of constant errectile disfunction and symptoms that appeaar to be a suppressed and shut down HPTA but looking into it these guys can't regain normal function no matter what they do.. google it.


hes right about this one, i posted an article on this not long ago and dont let anyone tell you about fookin no sides cos there full of ****.

Even the manufacturers stated on there very fina site "some men started to have side effects whilst taking fina but these went away after they discarded use"

BOLLOX, they didnt, there is an entire forum almost as big as this one just for people who are still suffereing, ive seen it and believe me it aint just a few dozen on there either.

i think the forum is something like finahelp.com or something


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

****ing hell lads it seems with every plus there is a minus, i mean losing hair is not really a health risk is purely cosmetic but to be honest i wil be a bit gutted if my locks start to fall out its not a good look for me.then on the other hand you have got stuff to combat the hairloss which may cause permanent sexual dysfunction! mmmm im more confused than ever now


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

off the top of your head deos anyone know which aas are least likely to convert to dht?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

ricey said:


> off the top of your head deos anyone know which aas are least likely to convert to dht?


Anavar, Tbol, deca, Eq


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

to answer the origional question. Yes dianabol is bad for hairloss. its up there with the worst gear for hairloss in fact. Those to stay away from are dbol, winny, tren, masteron, anadrol, oh and test with no dht blocker.

finasteride will do nothing to combat hairloss on any other compound apart from test. it is useless taking it with dbol or winny etc!

And yes finasteride does have sides - lack of libido mainly, plus depression etc. Thats why i only use 1mg every 3days when on test.

If you want to keep your hair then you should only run - anavar, tbol, test with finasterde, EQ and deca.


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

ricey said:


> id probably say yes,but its not that much to make any real difference to my appearence,probably nothing more than id of lost in 2-3year without aas.but like i say i dont take any hair meds now and i havent lost any more than if not on aas.my last cycle was [email protected]/wk 1-14,eq @750ml/wk 1-12,tren [email protected]/wk 1-10 and d/bol 50mg/wk 1-6


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

plus some are lucky taking 50mg a day for long times with no side effects, if you have family members who are bald then stay away.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

sitries said:


> to answer the origional question. Yes dianabol is bad for hairloss. its up there with the worst gear for hairloss in fact. Those to stay away from are dbol, winny, tren, masteron, anadrol, oh and test with no dht blocker.
> 
> finasteride will do nothing to combat hairloss on any other compound apart from test. it is useless taking it with dbol or winny etc!
> 
> ...


does t still work if you use once every 3 days?


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

yes mate. works well for me.


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bit of a neewbie questions but; when you talk about dbol being bad for hair loss etc is that in reference to long term use or is it pretty much once you have done one cycle its starts the process?


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

one cycle starts the process unfortunatley mate. it happened to a m8 of mine. 1st cycle did ddol for 5weeks and it triggered the shedding. hes been on hair protection products ever since and the hairloss has stopped.


----------

